# If you find something years later



## J.R. Collector (Mar 13, 2020)

If you find a bottle years later that you forgot about, does it count as new??


----------



## yacorie (Mar 13, 2020)

That one does for sure.  As someone who collects pictorial bottles - I’d be thrilled to find it again


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 13, 2020)

Wow that one's amazing, might be the best embossing I've ever seen on a blob beer!


----------



## sandchip (Mar 13, 2020)

Never in my days.  Way cool.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 14, 2020)

I forget about bottles i have in storage all the time. I guess i should make a list of my inventory. Maybe i am losing my memory. Brings back alot of memories though.


----------



## slugplate (Mar 14, 2020)

That pictorial blob is terrific! That's a bottle I'd certainly display. A blob top pictorial is highly desired by collectors and if in fine condition could fetch top dollar. Hang on to that one.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanks for loving the cool picture blob as much as I do. Here are pics of both sides . It is a Phildephia bottler. It seems to just have heavy staining inside not much outside of the bottle.


----------



## willong (Mar 18, 2020)

That is a dandy; and it might well have contained a brew style that I am particularly fond of. Quoting from the Beer Connoisseur:

"The “-ator” suffix is a typical naming convention for doppelbock beers, both as a nod to the Paulaner beer and because patent laws finally prevented other brewers from using the “Salvator” name for their similar beers. The image of a goat is also closely associated with the bock style in general."

My own difficult to locate favorite is Spaten's "Optimator."


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 18, 2020)

I really appreciated that info, I did not know that!


----------

